# TTOC sigi strip



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

My TTOC signature strip is appearing only as a bunch of text instead of the badge & my members no?

As far as i know the correct procedure for posting it was followed as it is showing correctly on my TTOC profile but not my TTF profile, can anyone help please please please!!! :?

Oh and when i right click on the signature text it comes up with expired  i only joined a month or so ago???

Cheers 
Colin


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Colin, follow instructions.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Hoggy, just done that, although this what i did before but it only appeared on my TTOC profile?

Anyway redone and hopefully itl'l work this time. cheers matey.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Colin, Almost there, Leave Nem from your name & it should work. Try again, if not I'll do it for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Hoggy done, appreciate that


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

COLI said:


> Thanks Hoggy done, appreciate that


Hi Colin, No you didn't :lol: :wink: Did it for you, you didn't use [ ] brackets last time.
Hoggy.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

What a pranny  i am,

Thanks Hoggy you is A STAR


----------

